# Floats for fireball rigs



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Does any know where buy the floats like the ones used on a fireball rig?
Any help will be welcome. Thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Usually Dick's has a whole half an isle devoted to foam floats. They come two or three to a pack. Any size from marble up to baseball, round ones or oval ones, orange or yellow, popping corks, the works.

Evan


----------



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks that just want I needed to know & close to home to!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Get the artificial corks from wine bottles from friends or bar/grill.You can tell the difference pretty easily.Cut these to size you need according to hook size.Then take small drillbit or corkscrew and center the hole for the hook. I like the long shank seabrite[?] lazer sharp hooks. Push them eye first through the cork then tie on your leader. After that you can spray on some florescent red or orange paint [2 thin coats].


----------



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hstew thats a great idea & gives me an excuse to have some wine!


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

*fireballs*

Check Jan's Netcraft, Barlows, or Cabela's. You can get white styrofoam balls from Jo-ann's Fabrics or Micheal's or AC Moore. I like cruising the craft store. Excellent for new stuff.

Or old school wine corks. I use them all the time.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

stamina tackle up in MN used to carry a 5/8" orange and yellow round ball ideal for what you're looking for, part # is 242-58-046... 

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.html 

dunno if they still have them or not...


----------

